

Ask Noam Chomsky Anything (Reddit Video Interview) - floater
http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/azkrk/you_requested_him_and_we_got_him_ask_noam_chomsky/

======
grandalf
Question for Chomsky:

Imagine a sci fi story in which a government creates a drug that makes people
acutely aware of the nation's problems yet totally apathetic about them,
reducing the risk that some awful truth will be revealed that might lead to
revolution.

Is the Internet this drug? Is there anything at all that you could possibly
say in this interview session that would motivate a single person watching to
change his/her life course to take action?

~~~
nazgulnarsil
people are not aware of the actual ills of the world. unlike the average joe
Chomsky has no excuse for his elementary econ 101 mistakes. he is an
entertainer first, educator second.

~~~
cma
As a guess, by "elementary econ 101 mistakes" do you mean he doesn't adopt the
(quite arbitrary) Ayn Rand Axiom System?

~~~
grandalf
I think Chomsky's most valuable intellectual contribution is his focus on
South/Central America and the atrocities that America funds there.

~~~
camccann
From a computer science perspective, I'd at least acknowledge his
contributions to the theory of formal languages:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chomsky_hierarchy>

~~~
grandalf
Certainly a valuable contribution, but I suspect someone else would have
figured that out fairly soon if he hadn't. On the other hand, nobody else in
the US cares about what the US does in South/Central America.

------
jlangenauer
Wow, I was pleasantly surprised by the questions the redditors are suggesting.
A good, intelligent mix of both political and linguistics related questions.

~~~
dirtbox
Indeed, I was expecting something more along the lines of
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOIM1_xOSro>

